# DIY hair extensions



## purpleroom (Jun 7, 2006)

ive heard it is easy to add extensions to your hair yourself..is it?
& does anyone have any tips on it? thanks a lot


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jun 7, 2006)

I know people who can do it themselves but tbh it looks dodgy! That's just what I've seen though!


----------



## purpleroom (Jun 7, 2006)

lol ok fair enough


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jun 7, 2006)

Sorry! I wouldn't like to think of you spending hours doing it and not liking it. 

I'm desparately trying to grow my hair but losing patience, I would loveee proper extensions but I'll probably end up getting it all chopped off again lol.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 7, 2006)

DIY? No way.


----------



## purpleroom (Jun 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 
_I'm desparately trying to grow my hair but *losing patience*, I would loveee proper extensions but I'll probably end up getting it all chopped off again lol._

 
thats exactly why i was thinking of it! BUT i get really bored with my hair aswell & would probaly want it short soon so extensions seemed good idea. I dont actually know how much they are professionally but i wouldve thought a lot, does anyone know?


----------



## so_siqqq (Jun 7, 2006)

Well it depends on how  the method you want your extension applied. The best extensions are fusion hair extensions, either hot fusion or cold fusion. They can last from anywhere to three to six months. But the downfall is that is is more expensive than other methods. 

I know that Racoon Intl. is the most used hair extensions in the UK. You can try going to their site and use the salon finder: http://www.racooninternational.com

As for prices they depend on what kind of hair you use. The most expensive hair is European hair. Next is Asian hair that is usally dark but now a days they can be lightened and then there are synthetic hairs. Synthetic hair is mainly use for abnormal colors like neon orange, pink ,etc. I don't know how prices range in the UK but in the US a full head of extensions can cost up to $3000. So extentions are a commitment since they are so pricey. So make sure you *really* want them.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 7, 2006)

It depends on what type of extensions you want. I do my own extensions to cause i dont trust anyone with my hair. After 13 years of doing this i dont know any better than to do it myself.

But if you want strand by strand glued extensions like, than i would advice you to do this in a salon that has lots of experience.

If you want to see some pictures of extensions i did on people or mine just to see how it looks let know and i'll put some here.


----------



## purpleroom (Jun 7, 2006)

well i was thinking (i dunno what its called) but u get a whole load of hair not small sections or strands


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 7, 2006)

O.k u mean a weave? the type they can sew or glue in. Like this:







Looks like this wen its done:





here's another:





grrr kind find a closer pic in my photo album..


----------



## *MaC WhoRe* (Jun 7, 2006)

this is what i want!! where can i go and get this done in miami!!!
Please help!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 7, 2006)

i live in holland. i hope someone can tell ya


----------



## *MaC WhoRe* (Jun 7, 2006)

dang it!! i really need help!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




someone help please!!!


----------



## purpleroom (Jun 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 
_O.k u mean a weave? the type they can sew or glue in. Like this:






Looks like this wen its done:





here's another:





grrr kind find a closer pic in my photo album.._

 
yep thats what i meant..it seemed like it would be easy to do yourself really lol thanks for replying btw


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 9, 2006)

call salons in your area and inquire as to whether they can do it and on your hair texture and for what price.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 9, 2006)

Oh man, I wonder how hard/expensive it would be for me since I have unruly curly wavey hair...


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 13, 2006)

i did the stuff that comes in strands and glues onto your scalp..they came off too easy the glue didnt really hold but it left a nasssty residue on my scalp.. and my hair was is already thick to begin with it just made it hecka thick. it looked ok.just too much for me to handle.


----------



## Pushpa (Jun 13, 2006)

purpleroom and mac whore-----this type of hair is actually very easy to put in yourself and can last a comfortable 1.5 months if you take care of them and then you can do touchups

all you need is the hair and the bonding cement (lol the hair glue or the bonding agent) if you get the glue you will need a curling iron...just measure the strips of hair to see how wide across the scalp you want them rem not to go to the edges and don't start too far down the nape of your neck.....glue the strip that was measured and cut and place it as close to your scalp as possible but on your own hair press and hod for a couple seconds then take the warm curling irong and press the hair so it helps to bond the glue do this for about 20-30 seconds all over the strip...and just keep going oh yeah rem you want your natural hair to be freshly washed and dry this will help keep the glue sticking well....just don't make the cut strips of hair so wide that they show through the sides of your natural hair (hope that makes sense)

i do this all the time and have never had a problem and the look great ppl never know it isn't my real hair unless i tell them hahaha

and i like to give the hair a day or too to just adjust and to make sure the bonding is done properly

good luck ask a friend to help to cut the strips and seperate yoru hai in sections


you can also sew this hair in but the glue is failry easy and once you take care fo it it stays good


----------



## purpleroom (Jun 13, 2006)

cool thanks a lot Pushpa i think im guna give it a try just need to save up a bit more to buy the hair now! But that was really useful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xxx


----------



## dollbabybex (Jun 13, 2006)

ive done my own... look at my myspace or my profile pic on here and tell me if you think mine are dodgy?!i do get a friend to help tho... 

people always love my hair, my 'real' hair is only shoulder length

i buy long strips (wefts) of hair and glue to the hair... it only lasts around 4 weeks but its not damaging, as you just leave conditioner on the glue for an hour and they slide straight out.

also ive had the extensions with bonds arounf the front...i glued lilac hair in and it looked really cute


----------



## dollbabybex (Jun 13, 2006)

ive done my own... look at my myspace or my profile pic on here and tell me if you think mine are dodgy?!i do get a friend to help tho... 

people always love my hair, my 'real' hair is only shoulder length

i buy long strips (wefts) of hair and glue to the hair... it only lasts around 4 weeks but its not damaging, as you just leave conditioner on the glue for an hour and they slide straight out.

also ive had the extensions with bonds arounf the front...i glued lilac hair in and it looked really cute


----------



## dollbabybex (Jun 13, 2006)

sorry for the double post!x


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 13, 2006)

yeah the glue is what i did and it lasted seriously.. 2 days before they started lifting..and the hair was hecka expensive ..not worth it for the amount of time it was in my hair.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 13, 2006)

ah no dont do it lol
i hate extensions anyway heard so many stories of how they;ve totally wrecked peoples hair
but doing them yourself with glue?
disaster combination well for me anyway


----------



## purpleroom (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 
_ive done my own... look at my myspace or my profile pic on here and tell me if you think mine are dodgy?!i do get a friend to help tho... 

people always love my hair, my 'real' hair is only shoulder length

i buy long strips (wefts) of hair and glue to the hair... it only lasts around 4 weeks but its not damaging, as you just leave conditioner on the glue for an hour and they slide straight out.

also ive had the extensions with bonds arounf the front...i glued lilac hair in and it looked really cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah they blend in well looks good!


----------



## bellamia (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 
_i did the stuff that comes in strands and glues onto your scalp..they came off too easy the glue didnt really hold but it left a nasssty residue on my scalp.. and my hair was is already thick to begin with it just made it hecka thick. it looked ok.just too much for me to handle._

 
You should NEVER put the glue on your scalp. Your suppose to follow your hair line. The reason why is becuase your scalp produces sweat, it shedds and natural oils. Thats why is came out.

I do glue and sewing and I've been doing it for a few years now. If your looking for short term use of the weave then either one is good. But, personally I like sewing is way less damaging the glue & much more neat.

Glue or sewing around my way is very cheap because just about every salon does it (competitivness) They ususally charge per row $15 or $20 it the comsumer bring the hair. If they supply the hair its usually on a average of $25- $35 per row. I know cheap right if it were manhattan they would take your arm and leg- LOL


----------



## LatinaRose (Jun 13, 2006)

Fusion hair extensions totally wrecked my hair, I do not recommend them!  Now I have a set of clip in extensions (20 inch) that I can clip in for the night and take out when I get home.  They are much easier and way less maintenance, especially if you've never had extensions, cheaper too!  I got a set on ebay for about $100 with shipping.  Type in "clip in extensions" and you should get tons of results.  Make sure you buy human hair ones, so you can use heat on them.  Oh, and if you don't know your color number, go to a local beauty supply (not a Sally, more like a wig shop) and ask them to match you up with a color.  As far as I know, the numbers on the hair color wheel are universal.  If you really like your clip ins, you can explore your other options.  HTH!


----------



## BeBeFinness (Aug 16, 2006)

alright, i hope i can help some. one day i wanted to get extensions, i researched for hours...went to three salons and blah blah blah. so aparently the glue KILLS UR HAIR its like putting super glue on it and pulling it "wooh hoo! look at me i can pull my hair out". the best is getting them like sewed in ur hair or something like that...last for a longgg time, but it can be around 500$, and u cant run ur fingers through it!!!!!!!!!!!! (i like flipping my hair). anyways id just go here www.hairextensions.com, it like what jessic simpson has...they can be curled, and they have all these textures too! i think there fairly easy to apply as well, i dunno look into them!
~V


----------



## Katura (Aug 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeBeFinness* 
_





  alright, i hope i can help some. one day i wanted to get extensions, i researched for hours...went to three salons and blah blah blah. so aparently the glue KILLS UR HAIR its like putting super glue on it and pulling it "wooh hoo! look at me i can pull my hair out". the best is getting them like sewed in ur hair or something like that...last for a longgg time, but it can be around 500$, and u cant run ur fingers through it!!!!!!!!!!!! (i like flipping my hair). anyways id just go here www.hairextensions.com, it like what jessic simpson has...they can be curled, and they have all these textures too! i think there fairly easy to apply as well, i dunno look into them!
~V 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

They look neat! I really want to try clip in extensions, as I'll never get the cojones to shell out that much for real extensions, nor do i want the damage it would cause. But I love how these look....Anyone have experience with clip ins???


----------



## sewpunk (Aug 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 
_Anyone have experience with clip ins???_

 
Yes, I would also love to hear experiences.  Anyone??


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Aug 22, 2006)

ive heard gd stuff about dome extensions
peaches geldof uses them and their not real hair
thank god it makes me feel so sick ew


----------



## user79 (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 
_ive done my own... look at my myspace or my profile pic on here and tell me if you think mine are dodgy?!i do get a friend to help tho... 

people always love my hair, my 'real' hair is only shoulder length

i buy long strips (wefts) of hair and glue to the hair... it only lasts around 4 weeks but its not damaging, as you just leave conditioner on the glue for an hour and they slide straight out.

also ive had the extensions with bonds arounf the front...i glued lilac hair in and it looked really cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't mean to say this in a rude way, but I can DEFINITELY tell they are extensions. I can see the line where your natural hair ends and the extensions start. I think you would look better with your natural hair, tbh, it looks cute!


----------

